# Mad Hatter's Centerpiece



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stick a fork in it! It's done!










I wanted something awesome for the very center of the table. It's made out of poster board (the top) and styrofoam (the base) that I covered with some nice fabric from a failed costume attempt from last year.

I don't want to even go into specifics because the thought of it makes me want to punch someone in the face. (it was that much of a :madkin

big lesson here is that clay and styrofoam don't work...at least not this time. unfortunitly it cracked and fell off. After cussing it out, i decided to cover all of it with the material.

After all that was done, I took some of the broken pieces that were tea saucers and glued the bigger pieces to the poster board tube I made. After that I simply decorated the centerpiece with different odds and ends from my sewing box. 

























I also filled the top with fake flowers from a floral decoration.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is also a funtional piece. Inside the base, is a minature light that i had laying around...so it will also add light to its surroundings. 









That has been the only drawback since the wattage may be too much. I thought i smelled something burning. so i may change it to a less powerful wattage. Like a party bulb.

but anyway, here it is.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice DA this is going to be an amazing set up cant wait to see it done


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That turned out really cool!!! Nice work! It's driving me nuts that we don't live closer to eachother, I want to come visit your tea party so badly!!! Make sure you take lots of pictures!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As they say on Mythbusters, "Failure is Always an Option". If your costume attempt hadn't failed, you wouldn't have this piece to show for it, so you see, good came of it


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

this is cool, nice job DA!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i know Nix! I wish i could come visit your setup too! I lost my digital camera and if i can get a new one by next month there will definitely be lots of pictures!

Roxy, I know that concept all to well, it always seems as if my failures always end up being my best work. I'm not even mad about the pieces breaking en transit!

thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ya did good!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it. Nice work. I can't wait to see your setup!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good DA, hope you can get the makeup to work for your costume to go with it.


----------

